# Johnson Beach



## Lawdog74 (Jan 25, 2018)

Went out 2-4:30 today. Could see 30 rods, never saw one bend. ...so they should be hungry on Sunday! ...Hopefully they will dine at sunrise even though it is brisk. I will offer them finest crustaceans accompanied with a shiny bead. Yum!


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Good luck! Let us know.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lawdog74 (Jan 25, 2018)

12 rods out now....waiting (patiently) and drinking (a little)...


----------



## Lawdog74 (Jan 25, 2018)

Well, we got skunked this weekend. Sand fleas, shrimp, fish bites, no takers for any of it. ...there is a reason they call it “fishing” and not “catching”. Will try again soon!


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I caught one 16 inch pomp at JB today at about 10 am. He was way out in dark water, in a break in the bar. Used a 3 inch strip of pink fish bite, 4/0 Eagle Claw circle hook, 30# Fluro single drop rig, 4 oz pyramid sinker, 40# braid top shot treated with Reel Magic, 11' surf rod, Penn 304Z reel over-filled.

Joraca


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Joraca said:


> I caught one 16 inch pomp at JB today at about 10 am. He was way out in dark water, in a break in the bar. Used a 3 inch strip of pink fish bite, 4/0 Eagle Claw circle hook, 30# Fluro single drop rig, 4 oz pyramid sinker, 40# braid top shot treated with Reel Magic, 11' surf rod, Penn 304Z reel over-filled.
> 
> Joraca[/QUOTE
> 
> Looks like your selling some merchandise brother and teaching us to fish in the blue water when things are slow!


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Oops. 704z reel. The water was gin clear yesterday. I was trying to put a bait where there wasn't so much light.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

when I do catch at JB that's the way I do it. little different setup,but you have to get it into the darker water.


----------



## juneypascual (Apr 4, 2017)

2 weeks ago









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

